# emerge + Sneakernet / update offline via removable media

## jago25_98

How to use Gentoo without a fast connection directly connected:

 Believe it or not you don't need a fast ISP to use Gentoo. In fact Gentoo IMHO can be one of the best distros for those with slow

 connections, but with access to a fast connection via removeable media AKA SneakerNet.

 Broadband command | Sneakernet Equivelent

 'emerge sync'

 - Download latest portage.tgz snapshot from the chosen gentoo mirror manually.

 - cd /usr

 - tar zxvf portageSnapshot.tar.gz OR tar jxvf portageSnapshot.bz2 for bunzip2 archives

 'emerge -uf world'

 - emerge -upf world | awk '{print $1}' >> /mnt/removableMedia/wantlist.txt

   ^ the -upf means update,pretend and get files only. p+f in conjunction outputs the files it would try to download including the various

 locations it would try to get them from. Output from the emerge command is piped into awk to delete everything but the 1st word on every

 line, in this case a url http://foo.com/foo.tar.gz , this is then outputted via stdout to a textfile on the disk you take to work/whatever.

 - get to where the fast connection is (i.e. the T1 at work)

 - download wget for the operating system you use on the fast connection (ftp://sunsite.dk/projects/wget/windows/ for example)

 - run a dos prompt if neccessary

 - cd to your removeable media

 - run c:\foo\wget.exe -i wantlist.txt

   ^ Where foo is where you downloaded wget. This will cause wget to go thought the file you made earlier looking for files that it can download. Look at the output for errors to make

 sure everything went ok.

 - you now have a disk filled with "distfiles" that can then be taken home. Copy these off the portable media and into /usr/portage/distfiles/

-> now you can run `emerge -u world`  :Smile: 

 'emerge <package>'

(Where package is the gentoo program you want to download)

 - emerge -fp <package> | awk '{print $1}' >> /mnt/removableMedia/package.txt

 - wget -i package.txt

 - copy to /usr/portage/distfiles

 - emerge <package>

Personally I use one of those pocket USB drives, zip disks, cdrw and firewire external harddrives.

There we are. Any questions /discussions to my spammail jago25_98@hotmail.com

cya  :Wink: 

----------

## mrboot

Its been a while since the original post from jago25_98 and obviously not many gentooists use the offline method as the info in the post above no longer works!  It seems that Portage is outputting the URLs differently to the rest of the text so the command should now be:

```

emerge -upf world 2>&1 |awk '{print}' >>/file/location

```

without the redirection you get nothing except "Calculating..." in the resulting file.

The above code is still not perfect as it leaves some trailing rubbish:

```

]1;]2;

```

after the URL listing.  If I figure out how to get rid of that Ill post here again but as I'm a noobie if anyone gets there first I'd always appreciate the help!

----------

## jago25_98

I've just come back to this thread after a long while out.

the code that works for me is (i think) 

```
emerge -upf world 2>&1 |awk '{print}' >>/file/location
```

I'll confirm this when I get back home - i've got a script to do it now so I'll post that.

----------

## Hackeron

for url in $(emerge -pf $@ 2>&1); do echo "$url" | egrep 'http://|ftp://'; done

----------

## joho8705

is there a way to remove alot of the links, instead of downloading multiple files? just use 1 or 2 mirrors for each package.

----------

## sebhtml

I just did a ruby script to extract the first column of each line.

```
fp=File.open ARGV[0], "r"

content=fp.read

fp.close

lines=content.split "\n"

output = ""

for line in lines

   columns = line.split " "

   the_one=columns[0]

   if the_one

      output << the_one

      output << "\n"

   end

end

fp=File.open ARGV[0]+".out", "w+"

fp.write output

fp.close

```

I have to use it like this :

```

emerge -upf a_package 2>&1 a_package.emerge_output

ruby get_only_one.rb a_package.emerge_output

wget -i a_package.emerge_output.out

```

I believe it is simple enough...

----------

## whiteghost

i am using sneakernet now. with one mirror set in my make.conf and this command 

```
emerge -upfDN world | awk '{print $1}' >> /location/wget-list.txt
```

it mostly works.

i have one computer, gnome on one disk and kde on another.

works good for gnome.

kde- emerge world -uDNpv shows 300+ updates

when i make wget-list with above command (i did not count them but i do not believe there are 300 pkg printed to wget-list, ah! wget shows 114 files downloaded.)

i get many repeat packages.

```

Calculating

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/portage-2.2_rc64.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/portage-2.2_rc67.patch.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/cpio-2.11.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/tzdata2010e.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/tzcode2010c.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/jpegsrc.v8a.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libjpeg7_7-1.diff.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/nspr-4.8.4.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gnome-common-2.28.0.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libpaper_1.1.23+nmu2.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/dosfstools-3.0.9.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/m4-1.4.14.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/hicolor-icon-theme-0.12.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/zlib-1.2.4.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libxml2-2.7.7.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/usbutils-0.87.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/module-init-tools-3.11.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libpng-1.2.43.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/util-linux-ng-2.17.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libtasn1-2.5.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/Scalar-List-Utils-1.23.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/db-4.8.26.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libXau-1.0.5.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libXdmcp-1.0.3.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gnutls-2.8.6.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/util-macros-1.6.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/sqlite-amalgamation-3.6.23.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/lame-3.98.3.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/iproute2-2.6.33.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libdrm-2.4.19.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libX11-1.3.3.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libXt-1.0.8.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/Authen-SASL-2.14.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/netpbm-10.49.00.tar.lzma

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/netpbm-10.33-manpages.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libXScrnSaver-1.2.0.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/xinit-1.2.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/openssl-0.9.8m.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libarchive-2.8.3.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/curl-7.20.0.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/IO-Socket-SSL-1.33.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/shared-mime-info-0.71.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/desktop-file-utils-0.16.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/syslog-ng_3.0.5.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gstreamer-0.10.28.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gst-plugins-base-0.10.28.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gst-plugins-base-0.10.28.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gst-plugins-base-0.10.28.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gst-plugins-base-0.10.28.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gst-plugins-base-0.10.28.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gsl-1.13.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/lapack-lite-3.1.1.tgz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/MesaLib-7.8-rc1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20100220.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libglade-2.0.so.0.0.7

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gtk+-2.18.7.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/ghostscript-8.71.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/ghostscript-gpl-8.71-patchset-1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libspectre-0.2.4.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/cmake-2.8.1.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/oxygen-icons-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/poppler-0.12.4.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20100220.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libmikmod.so.2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/pambase-20100310.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/strigi-0.7.2.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/eselect-python-20100321.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/sip-4.10.1.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/Python-2.6.5.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/python-gentoo-patches-2.6.5.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/dbus-python-0.83.1.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/boost_1_42_0.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/Linux-PAM-1.1.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/Linux-PAM-1.1.1-docs.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/SDL-1.2.14.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/boost_1_42_0.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/rarian-0.8.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gst-plugins-base-0.10.28.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gnuplot-4.4.0.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/polkit-0.96.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/bluez-4.62.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/openssh-5.4p1.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gnome-desktop-2.28.2.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/soprano-2.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/git-1.7.0.2.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/git-manpages-1.7.0.2.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/xorg-server-1.7.6.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libgphoto2-2.4.7.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/ntfs-3g-2010.3.6.tgz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gnome-vfs-2.24.2.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/xine-lib-1.1.18.1.tar.xz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/xine-lib-1.1.15-textrel-fix.patch

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/phonon-4.4.0.tgz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/qt-everywhere-opensource-src-4.6.2.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdelibs-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/PyQt-x11-gpl-4.7.2.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdepimlibs-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebindings-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdemultimedia-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdemultimedia-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdenetwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebindings-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdesdk-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdewebdev-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdewebdev-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdewebdev-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdemultimedia-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdemultimedia-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdemultimedia-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gwenview-4.4.1-libjpeg-8a.patch.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeutils-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeutils-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeutils-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeutils-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeutils-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeutils-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeutils-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeartwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeartwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeartwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeartwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeartwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeartwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeartwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeartwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeadmin-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeadmin-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeadmin-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdetoys-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdetoys-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdetoys-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdenetwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdenetwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdenetwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdewebdev-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdemultimedia-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdemultimedia-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeedu-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegraphics-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeutils-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeutils-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeutils-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeadmin-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdenetwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdenetwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-runtime-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeartwork-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdetoys-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdegames-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdemultimedia-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdeplasma-addons-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/kdebase-workspace-4.4.1.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/firefox-3.6.source.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/xulrunner-1.9.2-patches-0.4.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/libproxy-0.2.3.tar.gz

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/firefox-3.6.source.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/mozilla-firefox-3.6-patches-0.6.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gvfs-1.4.3.tar.bz2

http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo/distfiles/gparted-0.5.2.tar.bz2

*

*

```

downloading with wget -nci   (no clobber)  downloading now. no clobber works nice. i tried this

a couple weeks ago and got clobbered!

i'll install what is downloaded and run emerge world again.

----------

## Dr.Willy

 *whiteghost wrote:*   

> when i make wget-list with above command (i did not count them but i do not believe there are 300 pkg printed to wget-list, ah! wget shows 114 files downloaded.)
> 
> i get many repeat packages.

 

Just do 

```
emerge -pufDN world | awk '/^(ht|f)tp/ {print $1}' | sort -u >> wget-list.txt
```

----------

## whiteghost

 *Dr.Willy wrote:*   

>  *whiteghost wrote:*   when i make wget-list with above command (i did not count them but i do not believe there are 300 pkg printed to wget-list, ah! wget shows 114 files downloaded.)
> 
> i get many repeat packages. 
> 
> Just do 
> ...

 

thanks for that. works nice.

also i found the 'sort' plugin for gedit. that can remove duplicate lines from a file.

----------

## aoeuaoue

just do:

```
emerge -pvf foo > list
```

then

```
wget -c --input-file=list
```

----------

